# keep shinning



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*"Keep Shinning"

*Give, and it will be given to you: good measure, pressed down, shaken together, and running over will be put into your bosom. For with the same 
measure that you use, it will be measured back to you. Luke 6:38 NKJV

Christians are to be lights, shinning in this dark world. We are to be living testimonies and our lives ought to display our beliefs. Sure there will be some dark times pop up in our lives, but we shouldn't act as though there is no hope. Christians know that all our hope is in the Lord and He gives us the power and strength to keep our lights shinning.

It doesn't mean that Christians never get depressed and unhappy. Neither does it mean that tragedy never happens and we are sometimes knocked to our knees. It does however mean that while we fall down, God picks us up and we can stand again. Yes we mess up, but God cleans us up and our messes. Because He is a loving and forgiving God and showers us with His mercy, we can help others even when we need help ourselves. When you're unhappy, cheer up somebody else. When you need a friend, be a friend, if it's comfort you're in need of, be a comforter to someone else. In other words to get your mind off of your problems, help others who may be having problems. God already knows what we need and He will bless us accordingly. He also want us to be the light that blesses others. Keep shinning in dark times, even if your light is just a flicker. God can take our small flicker and turn it into a flame.

Have a Blessed and wonderful Day.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Thanks ape!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

That reminds me that "we reap what we sow." But we also reap *after* we sow.


----------

